# wreck anchor



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

where's the best place to get a wreck anchor? I have a 19 cape. Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Do a search for wreck anchors on the forum. Josh makes them good and cheap..


----------

